# Profiles Sharing!! MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Ti Overclocking by Afterburner!!



## OCMaster95 (Nov 10, 2017)

MSI Afterburner software is one of the best tools for overclocking… and I think this info got pretty obvious recently due to the hot mining topic.

I am using my GTX 960 to play the Destiny 2 but the fps is so low and the performance is so LAG….so just decide to buy the latest 1070 Ti and try to overclock it. Just finished the profiles and want to share it to anyone who is interested on this topic! It’s pretty easy though, steps sharing as below.

Profiles Download LINK: https://goo.gl/852NT3

1. Of course you need to have Afterburner first… 
Download link: https://www.msi.com/page/afterburner

2. Make sure to check your card is working properly
- Go to your pc -> “Properties” -> “Device Manager” -> “Display adapters” -> “Properties”
- You are good if it shows “This device is working properly”

3. Check click the “Unlock voltage control” and “Unlock voltage monitoring”





4. Click on the “Afterburner” folder in C Drive and Select the “Profiles” folder
- usually the default path is C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles

5. You only need the file with your system name on it




6. Attached my profiles to you
7. Open my file and you will find below info




8. Step as following




9. Reboot your Afterburner

Profiles information:
1. Profile 1: increased 78 MHz core clock
2. Profile 2: enhanced power limit from 100% to 120%
3. Profile 3: raised voltage to 100%
4. Profile 4: increased 100 MHz memory clock
5. Profile 5: revised the fan control properties


----------



## Toothless (Nov 10, 2017)

Any mods to make sure file is legit?


----------



## Bruno_oc (Nov 12, 2017)

I have MSI GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G and it can do +210MHz on GPU (1893MHz Boost) and +800MHz (2252MHz) on memory in Afterburner. Power and gpu voltage to max. Fan manually at 70%.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 26, 2018)

Just stumbled on this with a Google search, figured I'd bring it back to life 

Would this be better in the graphics cards forums?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 26, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Would this be better in the graphics cards forums?


It is about overclocking after all. Seems the right place for it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 26, 2018)

OCMaster95 said:


> MSI Afterburner software is one of the best tools for overclocking… and I think this info got pretty obvious _*recently *_due to the hot mining topic.


recently? AB has been a "go to" for users  for many years, almost 10 i think.
i wonder when they will find discover Afterburner extreme?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 26, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> recently? AB has been a "go to" for users  for many years, almost 10 i think.
> i wonder when they will find discover Afterburner extreme?


I used to be all about evga precision myself.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 26, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I used to be all about evga precision myself.



Thanks for that... still alive here:  https://www.evga.com/precisionxoc/


----------



## super_sweeney (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I tried that profile it was a lot less that what i was running???





and the fan profile i run is




anyone got any advice to get better performance that what i am using?


----------

